# Hibernate - ORA-02291: Integritäts-Constraint verletzt



## manuel001 (26. Dez 2008)

Hi

habe versucht das Hibernate Beispiel aus dem Buch Java Persistence with Hibernate nachzumachen. Allerdings funktioniert dies nicht bei mir. Und ich kann den Fehler einfach nicht finden. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch meinen Fehler erklären. Das Mapping mache ich mit Annotationen.

Hier mein Code zum Speichern:




```
session.beginTransaction();
		
		Item newItem = new Item();
		Bid newBid = new Bid();
		
		newItem.addBid(newBid);
		
		session.save(newItem);
		session.save(newBid);
		session.getTransaction().commit();

[\code]

Klasse Item:

[code]
@Entity
@Table(name = "ITEM")
public class Item implements java.io.Serializable{
	@OneToMany
	@JoinColumn(name = "ITEM_ID")
	private Set<Bid> bids = new HashSet<Bid>();
	@SequenceGenerator(name = "generator", sequenceName = "ITEM_SEQ")
	@Id
	@GeneratedValue(strategy = SEQUENCE, generator = "generator")
	@Column(name = "ITEM_ID")
	private Long item_id;
	
	public Long getId() {
		return this.item_id;
	}

	public void setId(Long id) {
		this.item_id = id;
	}	
	public void setBids(Set<Bid> bids) {
		this.bids = bids;
	}
	public Set<Bid> getBids() {
		return bids;
	}
	public void addBid(Bid bid) {
		bid.setItem(this);
		bids.add(bid);
	}
}
```

Klasse Bid


```
@Entity
@Table(name = "BID")
public class Bid implements java.io.Serializable{
	
	@ManyToOne
	@JoinColumn(name ="ITEM_ID",nullable = false)
	private Item item;
	@SequenceGenerator(name = "generator", sequenceName = "ITEM_SEQ")
	@Id
	@GeneratedValue(strategy = SEQUENCE, generator = "generator")
	@Column(name = "BID_ID")
	private Long bid_id;
	
	public Long getId() {
		return this.bid_id;
	}

	public void setId(Long id) {
		this.bid_id = id;
	}
	
	public void setItem(Item item) {
		this.item = item;
	}
	
	public Item getItem() {
		return item;
	}
}
```


```
@Entity
@Table(name = "BID")
public class Bid implements java.io.Serializable{
	
	@ManyToOne
	@JoinColumn(name ="ITEM_ID",nullable = false)
	private Item item;
	@SequenceGenerator(name = "generator", sequenceName = "ITEM_SEQ")
	@Id
	@GeneratedValue(strategy = SEQUENCE, generator = "generator")
	@Column(name = "BID_ID")
	private Long bid_id;
	
	public Long getId() {
		return this.bid_id;
	}

	public void setId(Long id) {
		this.bid_id = id;
	}
	
	public void setItem(Item item) {
		this.item = item;
	}
	
	public Item getItem() {
		return item;
	}
}
```

Beim ausführen des ersten Code-Elementes, also wenn ich versuche einen Datensatz einzufügen bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" org.hibernate.exception.ConstraintViolationException: Could not execute JDBC batch update
	at org.hibernate.exception.SQLStateConverter.convert(SQLStateConverter.java:94)
	at org.hibernate.exception.JDBCExceptionHelper.convert(JDBCExceptionHelper.java:66)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.AbstractBatcher.executeBatch(AbstractBatcher.java:275)
	at org.hibernate.engine.ActionQueue.executeActions(ActionQueue.java:266)
	at org.hibernate.engine.ActionQueue.executeActions(ActionQueue.java:167)
	at org.hibernate.event.def.AbstractFlushingEventListener.performExecutions(AbstractFlushingEventListener.java:321)
	at org.hibernate.event.def.DefaultFlushEventListener.onFlush(DefaultFlushEventListener.java:50)
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.flush(SessionImpl.java:1027)
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.managedFlush(SessionImpl.java:365)
	at org.hibernate.transaction.JDBCTransaction.commit(JDBCTransaction.java:137)
	at start.Launcher.<init>(Launcher.java:51)
	at start.Launcher.getInstance(Launcher.java:57)
	at start.Launcher.main(Launcher.java:14)
Caused by: java.sql.BatchUpdateException: ORA-02291: Integritäts-Constraint (MANUEL.BID_FK) verletzt - übergeordneter Schlüssel nicht gefunden

	at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwBatchUpdateException(DatabaseError.java:343)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OraclePreparedStatement.executeBatch(OraclePreparedStatement.java:10720)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.BatchingBatcher.doExecuteBatch(BatchingBatcher.java:70)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.AbstractBatcher.executeBatch(AbstractBatcher.java:268)

	... 10 more

Warum funktioniert dies nicht. Muss ich irgendwelche Einstellungen in Hibernate machen das dies FUnktioniert. Die Konfigurationsdatei von Hibernate hat bei mirfolgenden Aufbau:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE hibernate-configuration PUBLIC
"-//Hibernate/Hibernate Configuration DTD 3.0//EN"
"http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-configuration-3.0.dtd">
<hibernate-configuration>
    <session-factory name="Oracle">
        <property name="hibernate.bytecode.use_reflection_optimizer">false</property>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.driver_class">oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver</property>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.password">rd25tenorz8ul</property>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.url">jdbcracle:thin127.0.0.1:1521:XE</property>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.username">manuel</property>
        <property name="hibernate.current_session_context_class">thread</property>
        <property name="hibernate.dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.Oracle10gDialect</property>
        <property name="hibernate.show_sql">false</property>
        <property name="hibernate.transaction.factory_class">org.hibernate.transaction.JDBCTransactionFactory</property>
     <mapping class="model.Item" />
      <mapping class="model.Bid" />
    </session-factory>
</hibernate-configuration>

Ich hoffe das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Guest (26. Dez 2008)

```
@OneToMany ( mappedBy = "item", cascade = {CascadeType.PERSIST, CascadeType.REMOVE})
@JoinColumn(name = "ITEM_ID") 
private Set<Bid> bids = new HashSet<Bid>();
```
und dann nur
	
	
	
	





```
session.save(newItem);
```


----------



## manuel001 (26. Dez 2008)

Wenn ich das so mache bekomme ich keine Fehlermeldung mehr.
Allerdings wird nur ein Datensatz in der Tabelle Item eingfügt. In der Tabelle Bid wird aber
nichts eingefügt. 

Woran kann das liegen?

Der Bid sollte doch automatisch mitgespeichert werden


----------



## Guest (26. Dez 2008)

Hmm.. sollte funktionieren. Das @JoinColumn(name = "ITEM_ID") muss auch noch weg aus Item.bids.
Ansonsten sollte es so funktionieren.
	
	
	
	





```
public class Item
{
   ...
   @OneToMany(mappedBy="item", cascade={CascadeType.PERSIST, CascadeType.REMOVE})
   private Set<Bid> bids = new HashSet<Bid>();
}

public class Bid
{
   ...
   @ManyToOne(optional=false)
   @JoinColumn(name="ITEM_ID", nullable=false, updatable=false)
   private Item item;
   ...
}
```

Ansonsten entferne auch noch die Methode "public void setBids(Set<Bid> bids)". Die Collection darfst du nie ersetzen.
Tut zwar nichts zur Sache, aber trotzdem.


----------



## Guest (26. Dez 2008)

Siehe auch Kapitel 6.4.4 - Cascading object state im Buch.


----------



## manuel001 (27. Dez 2008)

Habe das jetzte cuh ausprobiert. Es klappt aber trotzdem nicht. In der Tabelle Bid wird immer noch nichts eingefügt


----------



## Guest (29. Dez 2008)

Dieses Vermischen der Annotationen und der alten Konfigurationsdateien von Hibernate scheint nicht richtig zu gehen.
Mit "normalem" Entity Manager funktioniert der Code von obern einwandfrei. 

Bei dir fehlt in der Konfiguration, im Mapping für Item-Bid, cascade="save-update". Versuche vielleicht mal das hier
	
	
	
	





```
@org.hibernate.annotations.Cascade(org.hibernate.annotations.CascadeType.SAVE_UPDATE)
```
Keine Ahnung, ob es damit gelöst ist.
Musst du eigentlich die alten Konfigurationsdateien verwenden? Mit JPA geht es viel einfacher. Eine persistence.xml und 
alles andere über Annotationen. Hibernate-Spezifische Annotationen werden dann nur verwendet, wenn es sich nicht vermeiden 
lässt.


----------



## Guest (29. Dez 2008)

Super. Mit der letzten Änderung hat es endlich funktioniert.

Nochmals besten Dank


----------

